# Month in France



## vindiboy (Jun 12, 2018)

We have just had a Month in France, mainly around the Alsace region, great trip super weather, a few thunder storms but only overnight, Diesel was about 1.45 Euros Litre  on average but only from Supermarkets dearer elsewhere , France seemed much more expensive than other times generally, We had intended to be away for much longer but unfortunately the van fridge/ freezer died last week  , and as it was so hot all the stored food spoiled so had to be thrown away, hard to enjoy the trip without a fridge , looked at repair in France but  decided against it so came home early to get it fixed, had a problem with it in Portugal a couple of years ago when it needed a new main controler  [Brain}suspect it is the same problem again  ,may even need a new fridge altogether  OH OH, we will see, if a new one is need I am hoping to get an old style one without the self seek energy system as I prefer simple, our fridge is the one with the larger top freezer , tall style, we have a good Electrolux agent in nearby Romsey so will go and see him later this week, enjoyed our trip  even so , lots of  high roads with hairpin bends , as we drove up to the Ballon Alsace super area to tour, Ferry home Calais /Dover was  £104 Via the CCC Ouch , but hey ho it is June.A few of the Aires we used were also in our W POIs new Aires to us and all were good, we stayed on the new Calais Aire our last night , 10 E entry via a barrier pay with card on entry, complicated machine but got there in the end , the dock where we normally stay for our last night was rammed with cars so couldn't get in there, but there was a Vide Grenier  [Car Boot] on the beach parking area close to the Aire so we spent a couple of hours there ,so not all bad,


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 13, 2018)

*Marcoing Aire W poi*

This is the Aire at Marcoing ,France, it is also a W ,Nice spot on the Canal , town close to walk to, and a disused railway line here , the old station is now a home.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 13, 2018)

*New Calais Aire*

This is the new Calais Aire, it is at the opposite end of the beach from where the old Aire was, it is short walk to the beach, it costs 10 Euros per 24 hours stay, pay on entry with a bank card, it is part of the new campsite, very quiet here at night but no view to speak of.  Once you have paid at the entry machine , the machine  produces a  piece of paper with a code on it to operate the exit barrier when you are ready to leave, plenty of space here for bigger vans too, one can still service ones van without entry to the Aire as the service point is outside the barrier, it has 4 service points but you have to pay for water now, toilet dump is free however.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 14, 2018)

vindiboy said:


> This is the Aire at Marcoing ,France, it is also a W ,Nice spot on the Canal , town close to walk to, and a disused railway line here , the old station is now a home.View attachment 64421View attachment 64422View attachment 64423View attachment 64424View attachment 64425View attachment 64426View attachment 64427




You used to get free electric when the street lights came on, is that still the case ?


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 14, 2018)

*Souppes sur Loing*

New Aire to us, it is  a W ,5 euro a night collected , water on quay , no toilet dump, pleasant canal side  Aire, lots of boats and fishing, town a short walk over road bridge, N48.18108 E2.72383,


----------



## runnach (Jun 14, 2018)

I believe a few refineries in France this week are being blockaded (not the roads) which is having a temporary blip on fuel prices ..the weak pound isn't helping either

Channa


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 14, 2018)

*Thiel sur Acolin Aire*

Free Aire ,great for night stop or longer, small town nearby but pretty dead , nice pitches  shade and sunny, all services free inc, lecky?N46.52244 E3.58760.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 14, 2018)

vindiboy said:


> Free Aire ,great for night stop or longer, small town nearby but pretty dead , nice pitches  shade and sunny, all services free inc, lecky?N46.52244 E3.58760. View attachment 64470View attachment 64471View attachment 64472



Thanks for the suggestion. I'll add it to the POIs


----------

